

GitHub Open Sources Its Atom Text Editor - hihat
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/06/github-open-sources-its-atom-text-editor/

======
dublinben
This is already on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7704859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7704859)

